# can anyone identify this piranha?



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

it's a pretty shitty pic but i'll try to get a better one later

View attachment 84740


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

that picture is too bad I don't think anyone can specificly identify that fish. get new pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That picture is very much overexposed, so it's hard to see what's on it.
For now, based on that picture my first wild guess is S. rhombeus - better pics would be helpful, though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That picture is very much overexposed, so it's hard to see what's on it.
> For now, based on that picture my first wild guess is S. rhombeus - better pics would be helpful, though.


Yup - I would also guess rhom based on that picture...but that is just a guess.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

hey guys i got a few more pics with my shitty web cam but my girlfriends gunna let me use her digital camera tonight so i'll have some good pics around 6. so here they are, let me know if they help

View attachment 85049

View attachment 85050

View attachment 85051

View attachment 85052


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

rhom


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks like a rhom


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

allright I've finally got some decient pics. can anyone id this? thanks

View attachment 85244

View attachment 85245


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what type of pleco is that?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Paul said:


> what type of pleco is that?


common


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> what type of pleco is that?


common
[/quote]

Big


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

Lol, it's a sailfin pleco. lol, can anyone id my piranha?...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks like its a gold diamond rhom to me


----------

